# Happy Birthday Diane (dschles) 3/5!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday tomorrow and do something special!

Amanda


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Diane! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS DIANE!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Ditto, ditto, ditto!

Have a great day!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

"HAV" A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY, DIANE!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, Diane! I wish you a fabulous day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty::drum:Happy Birthday Diane!:drum:arty::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Diane!


----------

